# 08 ford f250grill cover



## greggwim (Jan 11, 2008)

Hello i have a question i have the 6.4 that came with winter grill cover. I am thinking about installing it for plowing but was wondering if it will cause it to over heat thank you for any of the info thanks
gregg


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

It may if you drive at high speeds with the plow up. Angling the plow helps. You can always just try it out and if you find that the truck is running too hot, just take off the grill cover.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

You need to use it on a late model Ford diesel or you will keep getting the "check air filter" light, from snow getting into the air filter sensor. My bosses Fords had problems like this until we installed the Grille covers no problems now. No overheating either.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

where do you get these covers. i want one for my truck its takes forever to make heat now and ive been using the block heater


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

ColliganLands;620440 said:


> where do you get these covers. i want one for my truck its takes forever to make heat now and ive been using the block heater


You alright bro? You are using your engine block heater now? You crazy???? Youre not getting heat because you probably have a problem with your A/C system. Start with the thermostat. I have the same engine bro and I get heat in no time. We do live in the same area. I have never ever plugged my 6.0L in, ever. You might want to get that looked at.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

greggwim;620327 said:


> Hello i have a question i have the 6.4 that came with winter grill cover. I am thinking about installing it for plowing but was wondering if it will cause it to over heat thank you for any of the info thanks
> gregg


Gregg, you dont need a grille cover on that truck. Not to mention the truck has an electric heater to provide you with instant heat the minute you turn the truck on. That engine needs to breath.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Hopefully your talking about the intake cover to keep snow out. I have not driven any year Powerstroke that had poor heat. The new 6.4 will run you out on high blower. The older ones take a few miles to warm up, but they too have good heat.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

my truck just came back from the dealer with almost 12k in new parts so theres nothing wrong with it. other than i need new batteries. thats the main reason i use the block heater or else it would never start becasue the batteries are pretty much gone.
so i guess no cover and once i get the batteries fixed it will be warm.
it warms up in 5 -10 minutes but its been cold lately .


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

You put $12,000 in an 05????????? You buy a new engine, new tranny, some ball joints and some brakes?>?>>>


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

ColliganLands;620746 said:


> my truck just came back from the dealer with almost 12k in new parts so theres nothing wrong with it.
> so i guess no cover and once i get the batteries fixed it will be warm.
> it warms up in 5 -10 minutes but its been cold lately .


My friend, $12K in parts doesnt mean there is nothing else wrong with it. My guess is, if you had to put $12k into a 2005 truck there are more problems. 
Once you get the batteries fixed, that will have absolutely nothing to do with your heat. I would guess you need a thermostat or perhaps your system is low on Freon


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

turbo,collingsystem(radiator cap, overflow bottle, waterpump, dyes etc),rearmain seal,keyless pad, brakes, rear brake caliper, egr valve. plus all the assorted fluids and cleaner used by the dealer. 
luckily it was all warranty so i paid 100 bucks.
they siad it needs new batteries i just cant afford them yet.
i bought the truck about 1 month before all this happened and the dealer said it was all good guess not. do not buy trucks or anything from planet in franklin basically.
so i use my block heater to help start it in the coldish mornings becasue if i dont it doesnt start(****** batteries)


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

The block heater wont really help it start though. It will make it warm up faster. It doesnt really help with starting.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

well it wamrs it up. they told me to do this untill i get new batteries sao i do it. becuase if i cycle the glow plugs too much or have anything on when i try to start(radio/headlights/etc) it wont start. so batteries will be bought very soon.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Yea make sure you get big ones. 1000CCA if you can. I dont have any of those problems with my 04.....knock on wood. It does take a few CCA's to turn the motor, but your problem is beyond that. Did they test your glow plus relay? Sounds like you might have a couple of dead glow plugs. Like I said, I have NEVER had to plug mine in....


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i dont know they went throught the entire truck front to back and fixed everyhting they found. my dad is the shop foreman at the jeep store for the same dealer so they take care of us. im planning to get big optima batteries or something comprable if i cant get the optimas. usually with the block heater i only have the let the glow plugs go once but sometimes without it takes two or three times then its take forever to turn over becasue the batteries are shot. 
i would hope that after they had my truck 6 days nothing else would be wrong but you could be right.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Naw man I have a real bad feeling about your truck. I am usually right on the money when it comes to diagnosing things. I would bet some good money that you have a problem with your A/C system, and your Glow plug system.......I would put some decent money down.......


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

ill look into it. but hopefully your wrong for my wallets sake


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

ColliganLands;620771 said:


> ill look into it. but hopefully your wrong for my wallets sake


I thought you just said the truck is still under warranty? If you want me to have my mechanic look at it I can arrange that. He will know in the matter of a phone call, what the problem is.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Gicon;620753 said:


> My friend, $12K in parts doesnt mean there is nothing else wrong with it. My guess is, if you had to put $12k into a 2005 truck there are more problems.
> Once you get the batteries fixed, that will have absolutely nothing to do with your heat. I would guess you need a thermostat or perhaps your system is low on Freon


what that got to do with the heat?


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Where do you think your heat comes from?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

from the coolant in the block. freeon is in the a/c system
i just pulled the invoice from the dealer. it specifically states: customer complains hard to start in cold conditions. checked glow plugs - no problems. recommend installing 2 new batteries. customer declines. so that rules out the glow plugs


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Colligan, I am willing to place a friendly bet with you that you have a problem in your Glow Plug system. You name the bet. Just becuase a dealer writes up that they couldnt find anything wrong means nothing at all. I have dealt with many dealerships that simply dont know these Diesel trucks. I am very confident you have a problem in your Glow Plug system. Almost 100% positive. I have owned diesels for quite some time. Lets place a friendly bet on it.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Gicon;620791 said:


> Colligan, I am willing to place a friendly bet with you that you have a problem in your Glow Plug system. You name the bet. Just becuase a dealer writes up that they couldnt find anything wrong means nothing at all. I have dealt with many dealerships that simply dont know these Diesel trucks. I am very confident you have a problem in your Glow Plug system. Almost 100% positive. I have owned diesels for quite some time. Lets place a friendly bet on it.


this from a guy that thinks the heat comes from the freon and that trucks dont have oil pans


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I think if the system is low on Freon, it will not work properly. I know the A/C compressor runs all the time to eliminate moisture in the air. I also thought it fed the system with heat before there was enough heat coming off the engine.
P.S. The oil pans are back on the Fords now. They had 2 production years where they did not use a pan, but now they do again.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Gicon;620794 said:


> I think if the system is low on Freon, it will not work properly. I know the A/C compressor runs all the time to eliminate moisture in the air. I also thought it fed the system with heat before there was enough heat coming off the engine.
> P.S. The oil pans are back on the Fords now. They had 2 production years where they did not use a pan, but now they do again.


thats good to know about the oil pans


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Crete you gettin ready to fire up the fleet and push some snow around???


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

no bets lol i have no money.
i will check the glow plugs today but since they work with my dad and this guy specializes in ford diesel ambulances (quirk ford) i would think he might know. but like you said maybe they cant find it didnt find it so i will give it a look.
thanks


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

ColliganLands;620802 said:


> no bets lol i have no money.
> i will check the glow plugs today but since they work with my dad and this guy specializes in ford diesel ambulances (quirk ford) i would think he might know. but like you said maybe they cant find it didnt find it so i will give it a look.
> thanks


Is it under warranty or not?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

everything is under warranty. i have the remaining ford powertrain and then ui bought a total protection extended warranty for 45,000 miles so anything and everything that breaks is covered. 100 dollar deductible


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

So what are you doing then? Drop it off at the Ford Store. Its under warranty. What are you worried about? Guarantee you my guy will fix the problem or dinner is on me at any of the local watering holes in Frank..........


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

and who is "your guy"
i dont have time to drop it there so eventually it will get there.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Gicon;620798 said:


> Crete you gettin ready to fire up the fleet and push some snow around???


10-4:bluebouncpurplebou:redbounce


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey lets stop HiJacking this guys thread. No more back and forth. Call me if you want to get your truck fixed or PM me.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

ok ill let you know what they find if anything
thanks for the info
and sorry for hijacking the thread


----------



## greggwim (Jan 11, 2008)

thanks you for all of the info gregg


----------

